# Blue diamond rhom?



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone on here know of someone locally in Michigan, that would be selling, true blue diamond rhoms? I found this one, but I don't know. I'm looking for a small one about 4-5"s, but my LFS has never heard of a blue diamond.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1232721605

thanks,
Blue


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it's hard to tell what a rhom, smaller than 5'', will eventually look like as they tend to gain their coloration with time. If you're looking for that variant of rhom, maybe you should consider buying it at a decent size, like 5'' or bigger.... just to make sure you get what you are looking for.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> I think it's hard to tell what a rhom, smaller than 5'', will eventually look like as they tend to gain their coloration with time. If you're looking for that variant of rhom, maybe you should consider buying it at a decent size, like 5'' or bigger.... just to make sure you get what you are looking for.


That's cool, but nobody around me has ever heard of one. I need a good source to buy one from. I found that one on aqua bid, but it'll be almost 200 bucks for one 4-5"s, and with the bitter cold we've had here lately, I hate to possible kill one trying to have it shipped right now.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Shipping fishes during winter is always risky. 
Maybe you should consider looking at what the sponsors on this site have to offer. They tend to have some blue diamonds once in a while.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Someone on here bought a fish from him or was thinkn bout buying one. I cant remember who..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Shipping fishes during winter is always risky.
> Maybe you should consider looking at what the sponsors on this site have to offer. They tend to have some blue diamonds once in a while.


Thanks.....I might just wait til the weather breaks before I pursue looking anymore. I don't like risking the fish's health, if I can help it.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I see you've got a post on Alex's forums. Great guy to do business with.

Should you decide not to do the shipping thing during winter (probably wise)....Ash almost always has at least juvenile Peru rhoms and sometimes Guyana rhoms if you catch him at the right time. He's a great option for us in Michigan.

Its going to be hard to find a blue. Not going to lie. When it comes to variants....I don't even care, as long as its a rhombeus. But thats just me.

Good luck.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

if you live in mi you should go talk to ash at the petstation. im certain he doesnt have one but could likely get one for you


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> if you live in mi you should go talk to ash at the petstation. im certain he doesnt have one but could likely get one for you


I know where pet station is.......thanks, I'll stop by there and see what they can do.

thanks again everyone


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

you should get one that is 8 inches then you'll know whether or not its a true blue diamond.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> you should get one that is 8 inches then you'll know whether or not its a true blue diamond.


That would be cool, if I can even find one by me. I'll keep looking though.

Also, I know a guy with a Black diamond, and I think he wants to trade it for 2 of my flowerhorns. I know the guy and the fish, so I'll probably do the trade, but I still want to get a Blue D if one comes along. This is the fish.









What do you guys use to protect you hands and arms from getting bit by these rhoms, when they get bigger........... Just curious?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

do not make that trade its a sanchezi not a rhom in that picture.

As for getting a nice rhom right now. For the safest methods i would ask your LFS if they can get em in or check out the classifieds and see if any are for sale locally. Shipping can be a big risk in this weather.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

What's the difference between a sanchezi and a rhom?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

they only get about 6" grow VERY slowly and have a prominent red throat like a red belly.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Trigga said:


> they only get about 6" grow VERY slowly and have a prominent red throat like a red belly.


Gotcha.....my friend was told that it was a Rhom, but it has been very slow growing. I'd think it would be bigger by now. Maybe I'll pass on it then. I do want a few Rhoms, not a sanchezi.

thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no problem


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know of any local but if you want to buy online then check out aquascapeonline.com to see when they'll have it in stock.
I was told the only get blue diamond rhom like once a year.
at such small size you can't really tell, I got one at 3.5-4" and it just look like other diamond rhom. I trust aquascape so I'm hoping it'll turn out to be blue. if you have the money, get one at 8"+ 
here is the link to their blue diamond rhom page.
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.as...mond%20Rhom%207


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> I don't know of any local but if you want to buy online then check out aquascapeonline.com to see when they'll have it in stock.
> I was told the only get blue diamond rhom like once a year.
> at such small size you can't really tell, I got one at 3.5-4" and it just look like other diamond rhom. I trust aquascape so I'm hoping it'll turn out to be blue. if you have the money, get one at 8"+
> here is the link to their blue diamond rhom page.
> http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.as...mond%20Rhom%207


thanks for the info


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

IMO when ic comes to Rhoms it's best to buy them big, they just take way too long to grow.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Will have pics of my 8" Blue up after he settles in..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well....I've tried and tried to get in contact with Ash, over at pet station, but no luck! He must be a busy man.

I did find a black mask elong for $125 though. It's about 5-6"s, in excellent condition, and they fed it some talapia in front of me. It ate very eagerly. I might consider getting the Elong, if I can't find a Rhom.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You will be happy with a Elong!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

lo4life said:


> You will be happy with a Elong!!


It's a very nice fish!

If I find a home for a few more of my Flowerhorns, I could do both the Rhom and the Elong.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well.....I finally got with Ash. I'm going down to his store tomorrow, and checking out a Gold diamond Rhom he has. It's only 4"s right now, but that's fine. I like to watch things grow anyways.

LOL....by the time I'm 50, it'll be about 10-12"s. The price is low enough that I should be able to swing both the Rhom and the elong.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I also found out he has a 9" Peruvian Rhom too. Depending on what I get out of the fish I'm taking there in the morning, that might be a candidate too.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well....this is the little guy I ended up with today. I was told it's a Black peruvian Rhom. It's about 9"s long. After I put some weight on him, and his fins clean up, it should be a nice looking fish.

I'm going to keep looking for a Blue Diamond, and put it in a 70 gal when the time comes. This one is in a 90 all by itself.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Will this fish get that more rounded look over time?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

OK......I decided to do a little experiment with this little guy. I put a divider in my 135, and put my 9" Peruvian rhom on one side, and this little 4'5" Gold diamond rhom on the other. The tank is set up with a drip system, and with optimum feeding and water regiments, I'll keep track and post the monthly growth of both fish. Let's see how long it takes for the GD to catch up with the PR.

BTW....I couldn't pass up the deal on this fish. $60!!!!!

Blue


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> OK......I decided to do a little experiment with this little guy. I put a divider in my 135, and put my 9" Peruvian rhom on one side, and this little 4'5" Gold diamond rhom on the other. The tank is set up with a drip system, and with optimum feeding and water regiments, I'll keep track and post the monthly growth of both fish. Let's see how long it takes for the GD to catch up with the PR.
> 
> BTW....I couldn't pass up the deal on this fish. $60!!!!!
> 
> Blue


looks good..Whats he around 2.5-3"..?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

superbee said:


> OK......I decided to do a little experiment with this little guy. I put a divider in my 135, and put my 9" Peruvian rhom on one side, and this little 4'5" Gold diamond rhom on the other. The tank is set up with a drip system, and with optimum feeding and water regiments, I'll keep track and post the monthly growth of both fish. Let's see how long it takes for the GD to catch up with the PR.
> 
> BTW....I couldn't pass up the deal on this fish. $60!!!!!
> 
> Blue


looks good..Whats he around 2.5-3"..?
[/quote]
4-4.5"s.....I'd say closer to 4 without actually putting a scale next to him.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of a large gold diamond?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Some good news......both fish ate tonight. Fed them some shrimp and tilapia.


----------

